# PubMed- CHARACTERISTICS OF ELDERLY PATIENTS WITH FIBROMYALGIA: A PILOT RETROSPECTIVE STUDY.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*CHARACTERISTICS OF ELDERLY PATIENTS WITH FIBROMYALGIA: A PILOT RETROSPECTIVE STUDY.*

Aging Clin Exp Res. 2012 Jun 25;

Authors: Pautex S, Cedraschi C, Allaz AF

Abstract
Background: Very little informations about the fibromyalgia (FM) characteristics in older patients are available. The objective of the study was to know better what are some of their specificities in order to tailor the management of elderly patients with FM as well as possible. Methods: Retrospective chart review of all patients with a diagnosis of FM addressed to the pain consultation of a geriatric hospital, have been analysed. Results: Forty patients (38 women and 2 men) were included. Mean age at the moment of diagnosis of FM was (Ã‚Â±SD) 75Ã‚Â±9.1 years. Patients were hospitalized mean (Ã‚Â±SD) 6 Ã‚Â±5.2 years after onset of FM. Median pain intensity measured by a visual or numerical pain scale was 6 at rest and 9 during mobilisation. Seventeen patients were isolated at home because of pain. Symptoms associated with FM were depression (n: 25), fatigue and poor sleep quality (n: 24), anxiety (n: 15), irritable bowel syndrome (n: 10), restless leg syndrome (n: 3) and tensionôÂ€Â€Âs type headache (n: 2). Traumatic events, such as the death of a relative or nursing home admission were frequent. 24 patients were discharged home, 13 patients in a nursing home and 3 patients died during the hospitalisation. Discussion: Although, elderly patients with FM constituted a small proportion of elderly patientôÂ€Â€Âs addressed to a pain consultation, these patients have some particular features that must be taken into account. Further prospective studies should be conducted in this population.

PMID: 22732355 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

View the full article


----------

